# i am the oldest tug member. My membership expired 01/01/1900



## jjking42 (May 3, 2007)

I renewed my mebership but still cant get in

Your membership expired on 1/1/1900




Renew my TUG membership 
If you would like to renew your tug membership please visit the TUG Membership Renewal Page to find out how. 

I think a mistake has been made 
If you feel that your membership is still current please Email Us or call us at 800-243-1921 (904-298-3185) and we will verify it for you.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 3, 2007)

JJ,

you have the wrong code word in your BBS profile.  TIME isn't used any more. You must change it.



You must follow the directions in this post click here 

It is a two step process:
1 Log into the main tug website
2. then change your BBS user profile  and add the BBS member codeword


If you have problems Brian (tug improvements) can fixed them for you.

Good Luck


----------



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2007)

that message you receive when logging into the ratings/reviews section using an email address that did not match up to a current TUG membership.

please fill out this form

http://timeshare-users-group.com/email.html


----------

